# Breaking in new collar



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

BoDuke's new collar came in yesterday.. Now I get to buy tags haha. I got a ready to wear (already made) collar since they were cheaper and he's got some growing to do still

Gotta love Collar Mania 










Now for the play time pics:

Seconds before pouncing on Rodeo









Tug.. sort of









Flying pupper









Hammin' it up


















Frisbee

'I got this'









'I really got this!!'









'Are you sure you got that?'


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

RUUUUNNNNNN










Crash










Duke can hit pretty hard.. it's good thing Rodeo can easily outrun him lol


Leaping the stairs









Waiting to go in










Wrestle match









MY bed









The "it wasn't me" look


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw. And that little bitty kitty, just waiting with the big guys.. that's too cute. Nice collar, too.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah kitty snuck out, but he's moving to Missouri in a few weeks so he will be free of the dogs haha. And thanks, I like the way it looks on him.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice collar. I almost got that one for Jasper.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I like it a lot more than I thought it was going to. I almost went with Elvis. If they ever pop up with a John Wayne fabric for collars it's ON.


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

awww he is really cute, the collar looks great on him too.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I never thought I would be a collar maniac but I have collar #3 & 4 on order right now @ Collar Mania!

That one looks very nice on him!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I think I'm going to get both my pups another one a piece and then Duke is going to get a nice leather collar (ellas lead most likely) when he is done growing. Rodeo has too much fur.. no point in me spending that much. There are just so many fabric options! haha


----------

